# Overclocking CPU AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ 3.21 Windzor [Suggestions]



## PyroX1040 (Dec 20, 2007)

Looking to Overclock my brand spanking new CPU and I was hoping someone could link me some tests or even if they have this very same CPU their benchmarks and their PSU, CPU, Settings, and MOBO just so I can compare and adjust accordingly,

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ 3.21 Ghz Windzor
CPU Cooling: ASUS Arctic Square 92mm Vapo Bearing CPU Cooler






PSU: OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI ATX12V 700W Power Supply
PSU Cooling: Stock Fan Mounted In Bottem 120mm





CPU Case Cooling:
Cooling System
80mm Fans: 	  1 x 80mm Top Fan(s)
120mm Fans: 	 4 x 120mm Side Fan(s)
120mm Fans:      2 X 120mm Rear Fan(s)
120mm Fans:      1 x 120mm Front Fan(s)
Side Air Duct:	   Yes





Motherboard:  ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe Wireless Edition
Motherboard Cooling: Stock / Case Fans





Anyone got any ideas for settings please let me know!

Regards,
PyroX1040


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 20, 2007)

I just got the back Version of that, Can't wait for it to get here!

I googled a lot for reviews or something retaining info on this CPU, but alas no avail.

I was going to make a thread as well, but you beat me to it.

Point is, I'll be reading this thread diligently, that is, if anyone has any info to share.


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 20, 2007)

trt740 said:


> G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231065



I already have a case and RAM I'm simply asking for suggestions on OC'ing


----------



## cdawall (Dec 20, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835109140

that and some high performance fans


----------



## PyroX1040 (Dec 20, 2007)

Had one of those on my system and it was way to sharp to even install correctly the edges are like blades I mean yea the stats were good but I couldn't access anything on the mobo or near it without cutting my fingers up.. >.<!


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 21, 2007)

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2213&page=4


----------



## NeoCrisis (Dec 22, 2007)

Check out my system specs... I have the same CPU and same Mobo and its running solid on air cooling. Im hoping to get my water cooling setup soon once i sell my old 8800GTS on ebay and hopefully push it past 3.6

just to let you know if you already didnt. the 6400+ does run hotter then any of other windsors.


----------

